# mudlites or gators??



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

??? i'm going w/28x10x12 on all 4. foreman 500. mostly trail. any mud i come up on, not scared to get stuck. which that only has happened when i bottom the rearend thanx to straight axle. I have 27"executioners on kaw.650, do not like them they dig too much. how's the gators? do they dig bad? i do like mudlites, i have 26" now....need opinions from you guys with more riding time and exp. than me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you are more trail than mud, get the Lites. If your gonna be in the mud a bunch, gators. But the gators are goin to dig some too, not near as bad as executioners but, probably more so than the lites.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Personally I'd rather have stockers for the mud then the Mudlites, their performance is about identical and the stock 2plys are tougher then the supposedly 6ply Mudlites. Been there made the Mudlite mistake before, went back to stockers after 2months cause the Lites sucked so badly. DEFINATELY Gators in this comparison.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have had both and I have to say the Gators would be my choice. They do not dig to bad they actually pull quite well and also trail pretty good too. If you get 28's they measure more like 27" and the 10's are very skinny like a 8" If I were to do it again I would get 12's all around they are closer to a 11". I had 10's and 12's and have missed them a lot. In my opinion I would not waist my money on the lites get the gators.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

The lites suck bad. They don't wear for nothing and stockers do better in the mud them. So my vote goes for the gators.


----------

